# hall effect tach



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Old Goat said:


> I'm having a though time with my oem gauges, both the tachometer and speedometer. I'm thinking all bout glueing asmall magnet on my axle (speedometer) and two small magnets on the motor tailshaft. Then a small hall effect sensor IC mounted nearby the manets. Anybody tried that?


Here you go, have fun 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/tachometer-installations-78952.html


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I've done that. I feed the signal from HE sensor directly to aftermarket tach. Haven't got a single error or jump in reading. Ebay has really cheap hall effect sensors. I didn't glue magnets directly to shaft but cut some plastic rings out of old cutting board and attached magnets to the plastic ring instead. My motor end shaft had threads so attaching the plastic ring was easy.

I think I should add pictures and some additional info to that tach thread too.


----------

